# Youtube videos in journals



## Felicia Mertallis (Apr 18, 2010)

I saw someone who wasn't a mod post a video in their journal.
They said it was a new feature? I haven't heard anything on FA about it
so like...how do I do it?


----------



## Taralack (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1341321/


----------



## Alstor (Apr 18, 2010)

EDIT: Holy fuck, I'm an idiot.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 18, 2010)

It was mentioned on FA's twitter.  I recommend checking it out every now and then to check for minor site updates.


----------



## Surgat (Apr 18, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> I saw someone who wasn't a mod post a video in their journal.
> They said it was a new feature? I haven't heard anything on FA about it
> so like...how do I do it?



http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/441426/

Use these tags, but without the space in the second one:

[yt] [/ yt]


----------



## FalIndelstan (Apr 18, 2010)

I approve of the new feature.

Now I just wish members could post image thumbnails like the mods could.


----------

